# Silver Foam?



## LisaTammy (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone know anything about Silver Foam Dry Ginger Ale? It is bottled in Sudbury Ontario at the Sudbury Brewing and Malting company.  I found about a half a bottle of one today. Beautiful Red and white ACL.  on the back it has a picture of a bellhop holding a tray of them and it reads "Serve Ice Cold"  and prompt return of empty bottles helps us maintain our service to you. Any info out there? Always curious.Lisa


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Jun 26, 2014)

This link has some (click to enlarge) pictures but no history. The items shown are from North Bay, Ontario ... http://northbayhistory.homestead.com/Beverage.html


----------



## LisaTammy (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks Bob. My partial bottle looks absolutely nothing like these.  It is  green with a red ACL. I sure wish it would have been Whole!Lisa


----------



## RCO (Jun 29, 2014)

it sounds like a bottle I have in my collection already , except I found mine at a yard sale a couple summers ago for like a $1 . there is also a silver foam bottle from north bay Ontario  but it is more rare to find .the Sudbury brewing and malting co was the main bottler for that city and so there bottles are relatively common to find . I have seen a number of other silver foam bottles  at antique stores over the years . is some more rare bottles from Sudbury Ontario . I have one from " country club beverages " it only operated from 1939-1941 so is very hard to find , I actually haven't even seen another one before .


----------



## LisaTammy (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for the info RCO! The partial one I found was just like the one on the left. I'm actually glad it wasn't worth much because I would have hated to see a rare bottle broken. That Country Club beverages is awesome.  I am a huge fan of the embossed sodas. I find a few Canadian bottles here because I live right on the Border. Lisa


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 29, 2014)

They made a Silver Foam Beer from Grand Rapids Michigan also. LEON.


----------



## RCO (Jun 29, 2014)

no its definity not a rare bottle , might go for $7-$10 in an antique store here maybe , is also a 30 oz version . I actually live 2 hours south of sudbury so I don't find or see a lot of bottles from there here but did find the silver foam I have at a yard sale down the street from where I live a couple years ago oddly enoughis also a common embossed bottle from sudbury brewing and malting co likely from 50's-60's era  , I picked one up last winter at antique store , attached a pic of it


----------



## Reelpro (Feb 19, 2021)

I have one from an estate sale if anyone is looking for one send me pm


----------

